# cardboard cut out



## not a clue (21 Sep 2005)

does anyone know where i might find a cardboard cut out of patrick swayze???

its a gift for a friend, have trawled the net and am starting to panic.....


----------



## SteelBlue05 (21 Sep 2005)

did you try ebay?


----------



## legend99 (21 Sep 2005)

not a clue said:
			
		

> does anyone know where i might find a cardboard cut out of patrick swayze???
> 
> its a gift for a friend, have trawled the net and am starting to panic.....



when you find out where you can get one, tell us all so that we might stay 5000 miles away from said area!


----------



## jasconius (21 Sep 2005)

Extravision?


----------



## Cahir (21 Sep 2005)

[broken link removed]

These people can create custom cut outs if you get permission from the celebrities management.


----------



## not a clue (21 Sep 2005)

no luck with ebay!


----------



## farmer (21 Sep 2005)

Lol! CLASS website cahir.


----------



## Cahir (22 Sep 2005)

Theres also www.cardboardcutouts.com and they used to have Patrick Swayze but it's been discontinued.

I found these sites a while ago when looking for a lifesize Freddy Krueger.


----------



## stobear (22 Sep 2005)

Cahir said:
			
		

> Theres also www.cardboardcutouts.com and they used to have Patrick Swayze but it's been discontinued.



The cutout or the actor? Please be the latter


----------



## Cahir (22 Sep 2005)

When I was in primary school I used to fancy Patrick Swayze because of Dirty Dancing so I won't hear a bad word said against him!!!


----------



## pricilla (22 Sep 2005)

There's a shop in Limerick that will order you a cut out of whatever you want, (was toying with the idea of getting a giant This post will be deleted if not edited immediately to frighten my mother  ) it's up by Fox'x Bow, it's called Movie Empire I think. Your man that owns it is called Andy and will get you whatever you want movie related.


----------



## not a clue (22 Sep 2005)

Thanks Pricilla - a step closer anyway !!


----------



## Diddles (22 Sep 2005)

To be honest I would get rid of the friend!lol


----------

